# DC/Baltimoe - Meet Sept 2009 in Columbia MD - with survey



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So Here we go.
Getting ready for the next DC Meet.
Feel free to say that none of the above works and post your reasons and what you would like instead, please.

I am open, but I will vote for Wed (the middle of the week).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gaah!  That's the one week all month I'm mostly unavailable as I'm scheduled to teach some classes that week.  They run until 1 p.m. here in Arlington. . . .I suppose I could get to Columbia by 2 which, judging by past meets, won't be too late.  .  I won't be teaching on the Friday so I've marked it as 'best'.

Thanks for taking point on this Geoff.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I would prefer a weekend. That way people don't have to worry about rushing back to work and leaving pleasant conversation. And I can only make it to Maryland on a weekend.


----------



## webbcutey (Jul 21, 2009)

I didn't vote, because I can do any of those days equally well.  Looking forward to meeting some other Kindle owners!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, I can always move my vote to Friday, cause like webb, I can make any of them.
That would already make 3 of 4 for that day.
Let's see what Heather and Mike and Jan think.
As well as our two new members in MD besides webb. We have one in Balt.
Susan when she gets back from her current trip will probably have an entry.
And Betsy is away again, I believe.
Maybe Van and Robin might make a MD venue.
And there are probably others, lurking.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks in the Philly area might be able to make it too. . .it's only a couple of hours, depending on just where you are. . . . .


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Can you change the survey so we can pick more than one day? At this time, I'm good for Wed, Thurs, or Friday. It looks we're going to Kings Dominion on Sunday 13th, and won't be coming home until Tuesday. (Free admission, food & parking! Yay!)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Can you change the survey so we can pick more than one day? At this time, I'm good for Wed, Thurs, or Friday. It looks we're going to Kings Dominion on Sunday 13th, and won't be coming home until Tuesday. (Free admission, food & parking! Yay!)


I don't mind sounding dumb. How do I change the poll?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I don't mind sounding dumb. How do I change the poll?


Heck if I know.. LOL! I think you can do it by editing the post, but to be honest, I haven't a clue.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think Betsy and I discovered that you can't edit the poll to make it so you can do multiple answers, though you can set it up that way in the first place.  No, it makes no sense!  

We ended up locking the first poll and then making a new thread with a new poll. . . .but maybe Leslie or Verena (pidgeon92) knows something better. . . .having global mod powers and all.  You might PM them as I'm not sure they're reading this thread at all.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Bah. I read all the threads!

All fixed!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Bah. I read all the threads!
> 
> All fixed!


So. .. . .how do I change my vote?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So. .. . .how do I change my vote?


That is now updated as well.... Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I just found this thread NOW, thanks to Harvey's link to it in his new thread on meet-ups (thanks Harvey!)

I can do any of those days, so I won't vote.  (I could also do a weekend if that turns out to be easier.)

Thanks for organizing this, Geoff!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have changed my vote.  There's a friend of mine who will be visiting the area that week.  She knows I'm not available in the mornings Mon-Thu, but I'd like to keep all day Friday open.  As a result, I can make Mon, Tue, Wed, or Thu, but I'd probably be late since the class I'm teaching won't be done until 1, and it's a half hour away or so.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Should we change the name to be DC/Baltimore meet. We might get more members from the Baltimore area.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's probably a good idea Heather. . . . . Geoff can change the title since he started the thread. . .or one of the Global mods can. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Pah!  I'm away but not gone!    You think you can pull one on me while I'm out of town, but the Internets are global! 

As far as I can tell right now, those dates are all fine!  I can do the weekend too...

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I changed the header.

Just bumpin.....


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh dang it, that's just not fair...grrr.  I thought I check to see if there is another meet up in the DC area, and the only time I will be able to go, and the dates don't match up...and I was going to swing up to my first trip to Baltimore too (go figure, lived in DC for like 2 years and never went to Baltimore...closest I got was Silver Spring).  I'm flying in to DC on Sept. 24th - 27th.  I can't change it to any earlier because my boss won't approve my PTO/Vacation days and my friends in DC won't be there.

Anyone around later in the month for a smaller impromptu in DC/VA area?  I would finally LOVE to meet other Kindlers...for a change.

Tris


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Tris, I imagine at least a few people would be up for it....  meanwhile, I'm bumping this to remind people to vote if they haven't yet!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Six days later, and another bump  --  where is everybody??

It looks like Wednesday or Thursday (the 16th or 17th) are the best days so far, shall we vote again between those two dates?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah Susan I think you are right.
And it would seem that we can probably put together a group to meet with Trish (I'll bet we can).
So how about it anyone have problems with Thursday?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thursday Sept 17 at 1 p.m. works fine withe me. . .though I'll be a little late, probably closer to 2.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll doublecheck my calendar, as far as I know right now that's good, and I'm game to try to meet with Trish!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just looked at the poll again. . .Wednesday actually has a higher response . . . . . .

I'm good either way, as far as I know this far ahead!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Have fun folks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Uh. . . . .did we decide exactly where?  Do we need to yet?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't think we did.
It was suggested that perhaps the Colulmbia Mall area would be the easiest for all to find.
And I think that within that area are the food court, which will accomodate us -perhaps even better than Pentagon City Mall.
And then there is the P.F. Chang's that is just outside the mall building but on the parking lot. 

But let's hear some other suggestions, please.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Wed or Thursday will work for me. So will the Columbia Mall food court

Another option is Arundel Mills, which isn't quite in Columbia, but still pretty easy to get to via the B/W Parkway (295) Their food court is a bit bigger and generally less crowded


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

That is a good idea Heather.
How do the rest of you feel about the location?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have no preference. . .both are a little closer to Balto than I thought. . .but still doable.  Neither seems hard to get to.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Of the 2, Arundel Mills is probably easier to get to. It's right off of 295. The Columbia Mall is a bit off the freeway. Also, the food court there is almost always crowded.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

No preference here either.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So we have a tentative Date: Thursday sept 17th.
and we have a tentative location:  Ann Arundel Mills Food Court
and we have a tentative time:  1pm to 4pm

Am I right - or should we change something?

Mike and Jan - good for you?
Heather I think you liked this combo?
Susan is this too far for you?
How about you Ann - driving ok?
Betsy can you make this date/time?

Tris - stay in touch and we will craft a "meet" around your date/time/location.

There are some others who originally expressed an interest in a Balt/Wash meet - stop lurking and tell us your needs, please.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Fine for me, I don't mind driving at all.  

Betsy, Ann, anyone else on this side of DC, if you want a ride let me know.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll be leaving from the class I'm teaching that morning.  It finishes up at 1. . .so I'll leave then. . .don't expect me before 2.  I have Betsy's cell # so if I get held up and am not coming at all I'll call.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Geoff - thanks for the PM! Yep, Jan and I can make this one. First Contact should be out before then, too...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Off topic for a minute: Is Capital Heights an area that someone could stay at safely?  
thank you.  Someone is asking me and I have no idea.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Having lived in the DC area all of my life, most of the DC area is reasonably safe, despite popular opinion. Clearly some parts are worse than others.  Capitol Heights is not the worst area, but it's far from the best as far as crime goes.  If I stayed there, I would do the same thing I do in any city area, find a good hotel and stay there.  Capitol Heights is near the new ******* Stadium and that area is growing, and crime stats were trending downward.

That being said, is there a particular reason to stay in Capitol Heights, vs other locals around DC?

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

No, I don't believe so.  They are looking to do some sight seeing around the city and are just looking for a reasonable hotel/motel.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's what I thought...


Tell them to also look in Greenbelt/Hyattsville, MD; there are also metro stops there and it's a better area, near the University of Maryland.  (My home town area!)

If the hotel they choose has a shuttle to the Metro, they wouldn't have to drive in the area, which has the worst traffic in the country except for LA.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> So we have a tentative Date: Thursday sept 17th.
> and we have a tentative location: Ann Arundel Mills Food Court
> and we have a tentative time: 1pm to 4pm
> 
> Am I right - or should we change something?


Bumping to ask whether this is still tentative, or now definite.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have to recheck my calendar, I have some classes set up now in September...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We can combine it with a book party for Mike's new book In Her Name: First Contact!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I think it is definite.
And a book party would be neat.

And maybe Mike would have new t-shirts by then.
We could all wear them and look "fine".

Just sayin.....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I think it is definite.
> And a book party would be neat.
> 
> And maybe Mike would have new t-shirts by then.
> ...


I'm working on evil T-shirt designs now...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well we are now two and a half weeks away from this next meet.

I PMed the new Maryland members and posted in their Introduction thread, but only one has responded that the time was too late for the distance considering having to pick up kids.

So I am just mentioning all this to make sure it is everyone's conscousness.

Just bumpin.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thursday the 17th, 1 p.m. at Arundel Mills Food Court.

I'll be there, but a little late. . . .Geoff, you might PM Harvey and have him edit his meet-ups sticky post.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok. We will look for you a little later then, Ann.
And I will PM Harvey.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Tonight I updated the Meet-up post (the sticky in the NQK board) about this Columbia MD meet-up. Enjoy!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok.
This meet is now going to happen next week.
I got a PM from Jackie (webbcutey) saying that she will not be able to make it after all.
"Plans have changed, and I'll be on the West Coast the 17th!  Hope you all have a good time!"

Looking forward to a nice meet.
Ann Arundel Mall is a nice place.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Have Kindle 2's and netbooks, will travel...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok folks, this is now the official countdown.
We are two days away.
This Thursday, Arundel Mall at 1pmish.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Have fun


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Ok folks, this is now the official countdown.
> We are two days away.
> This Thursday, Arundel Mall at 1pmish.


Aye!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I so wish I could be there.  I can't wait to see pictures and hear about the fun.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You know Deb, we are just going to have to bring a meet to you sometime.

Just sayin......


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

that would be awesome...pittsburgh is really close and i know we have some K owners there.
I was trying to get my schedule cleared, but I have a dr's appt I cannot miss.  Still that internal bleeding thing going on.  Anyway, some day we will meet.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

To Clarify: I believe it's called Arundel Mills, and the idea is to meet in the Food Court. . . . .here's the Google page if anyone needs to put it into their GPS: http://maps.google.com/maps?oi=map&q=39.155463,-76.727927%287000%20Arundel%20Mills%20Circle,%20Hanover,%20MD%2021076%29

I assume one of you who lives closer will let me know if this is, in fact, NOT where we're meeting.  I expect to be there by 2 ish.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> To Clarify: I believe it's called Arundel Mills, and the idea is to meet in the Food Court. . . . .here's the Google page if anyone needs to put it into their GPS: http://maps.google.com/maps?oi=map&q=39.155463,-76.727927%287000%20Arundel%20Mills%20Circle,%20Hanover,%20MD%2021076%29
> 
> I assume one of you who lives closer will let me know if this is, in fact, NOT where we're meeting.  I expect to be there by 2 ish.


Ann -

Yep! That's it. The food court is on the west side of the mall (the same side as the "A" icon in your GoogleMap), about halfway along the building. There's a big arch thingy in front of the entrance to the food court area - you can even see it if you zoom in on the west side of the mall in the Google image.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Is there a best entrance to park near?  You know. . .so I don't end up clear on the other side of the mall. . . .


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Is there a best entrance to park near? You know. . .so I don't end up clear on the other side of the mall. . . .


See my previous post...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. . . yeah. . .west side. . . .at some malls on _this_ side of the river there could be 4 different entrances! And they're frequently numbered. . . . . I guess what you're saying is, if I drive around it'll be pretty obvious. . . . . .


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it says food court on the outside. But it's between Burlingtons & the movie theater. Almost dead center.

It's a VERY large food court. I suggest meeting up somewhere in the middle. Maybe near where Maggie Moo's is (I think that's in the center).


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Just keeping this on our minds - tomorrow is the day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Looking forward to it!!

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

w00t!!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Have fun everyone.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Can we beat the previous record of eight Kindles on one table?  

See you all tomorrow...  wait, make that later today!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Looking forward to your meet up report and more pics.

Marti


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, see you there!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've looked at my route and if I can get away from the class fairly quickly I should make it by 2 ish if I don't run into nasty traffic.  I have Betsy's cell # so if something weird happens I'll call so you all will know I'm not smashed up on the highway or something.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

aaaaargh don't have my cell phone today.....don't call me!!!!

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy, perhaps you should take Ann's number with you and let someone else call her and give them their contact number, just in case she didn't take the list of everyone else's numbers with her.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Somewhere we all should have a PM with phone numbers....I'll have to look...if I can't find it, I don't have Ann's number either!     It is on my cell phone.

Good idea, though, I'm looking now....

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy, if you find it, PM me and I'll give her a call.  I should be there a bit early.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann, I'll PM you my cell phone.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy, I just PMd you the list of phone numbers.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I looked up my old cell phone records and found Ann's number, I called her cell and left a message to call Geoff's cell phone number, but I'll PM Heather (LuvMy4Brats) with Ann's number AND bring it with me.  Just in case....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Live! From the DC Meet Up. Heather and I are here waiting for everyone else!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Mike, Jan, Geoff, Susan, and Tessa are all here now. I think we're just waiting for Ann...

Of course, everyone has scattered to get some food, so I'll get pictures shortly.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I decided we need someone posting in addition to Heather.
We will post more pics soon.

Just sayin......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Taken with my webcam:








Susan and Heather look at Ann's DX while Geoff looks on.









Mike takes a picture of me taking a picture of him!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, so cool. Live pictures! I wish I could be there.

Betsy, do you have Skype on your computer? I could dial in!

L


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Oh, so cool. Live pictures! I wish I could be there.
> 
> Betsy, do you have Skype on your computer? I could dial in!
> 
> L


Leslie - Betsy ran off to do a bit of shopping with Susan. But if you want, give kreelanwarrior a try on Skype and we can see if we connect...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, that sort of worked! I got to see Mike, Heather, Betsy, Geoff... we couldn't talk, though. Too much static.

L


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie - sorry bout that! The wifi here went down and we lost the connection. Not sure what the deal was with the static. I'll look into that. Was good to see ya though!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Are y'all still at the mall?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann, got Heather's drool off your DX yet?

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I tried to slip it into my purse, but she caught me. 

Now, I know I NEED a DX. I should have gotten one when I was planning to before.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  It was a great meet up, can't wait to see the other pics.  Did your husband show up?

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We had 10 Kindles, 10 Oberons, 4 Netbooks (3 of them Acers) and at least 4 iPhones. I was going to take a picture of all of that wonderful technology, but got too excited about seeing Ann's DX. (Ann, I really was happy to see you too...promise!)


No, he got stuck in a meeting. I had to leave to get the BRATs to soccer practice.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I got home about 10 past 5.

It was good to see everyone. . . .but surely there were more pictures taken. . . .And (sorry!) was it Tessa who came down from New York. Talk about dedication.

I did have one PM here and 2 messages on my cell phone with various numbers, but, as it happened, I didn't need them. I was so touched that everyone was worried about me. . . .then I got there and realized _I_ was the only one with a DX and they just all wanted to see it. 

Unfortunately we didn't get a full "tech" picture. Amongst the 8 of us, we had 10 Kindles and 4 laptop/netbooks. Plus at least 3 iPhones. What a geeky bunch we are. . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, and at least 2 Vera Bradley bags and 2 j'tote bags. . . .and I had an oberon card case. . . . .so enablers were in force as well!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I almost brought my Vera Bradley bowler but brought my PacSafe messenger bag that I've posted about instead.

Of course we brought netbooks--we needed those to talk to each other, didn't we?


With all those netbooks, no one else could post pictures on the spot??

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Here is one of the pics I took.
Jan, Mike, Tessa, Susan and Ann on the right.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> With all those netbooks, no one else could post pictures on the spot??


I took a bunch of pictures but I don't have a netbook!

Of course one of you guys could have taken them straight off my camera chip... but noooo..... so now I hafta go deal with Photobucket myself


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Susan, stop complaining and give us the pics!  LOL.  Just kidding.  I'm very anxious to see all the pictures of your lovely afternoon.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Official Meeting Report (my version ):

I think a good time was had by all.

Betsy and I did NOT go "shopping", we went for coffee. (How could we go shopping... the mall doesn't have a fabric store!)

Several of us drooled over Ann's DX, though we tried not to do so literally.

We saw Oberon's new light blue on Heather's journal; it looks very attractive, and as Geoff pointed out, the design shows up better on the lighter background than on some of the darker ones.

Heather's kids were there part of the time and are a delightful bunch.

Mike was wearing a cool t-shirt advertising In Her Name; it looks good and maybe he'll post the website for where to get one. (Or maybe he's already done that and I'm just out of touch.) Jan was not wearing one. I mean, she was wearing _something_, but not one of those t-shirts.

Heather and Ann showed me the results of the font hack, and now I'm finally convinced. I hadn't bothered installing it before because I thought that the default font was perfectly good enough, but theirs are so much better!! For anyone else still on the fence about this, it really does make a difference. I realize now that I should have taken a picture of their Kindles and mine with all three fonts side-by-side to illustrate the point.

Tessa bravely drove all the way down from New York to meet us. Does this mean we've just had the first trans-regional meetup?? The First National Meetup can't be far behind!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Of course one of you guys could have taken them straight off my camera chip... but noooo..... so now I hafta go deal with Photobucket myself


Did you _ask_ anyone to do that Hmmmm?

Well then. . . .no whining!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Glad to see that you had a good time.  This is your 3rd meetup right?  I want to see more pictures, please.

Tessa, do you live in NYC?  Hope that you can come the next time we have a meetup here. We haven't proposed or set a date yet, but it will probably be later in October or in November.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Heather's kids also reported that G-Force is a good movie.  Something about Guinea Pigs....

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Did you _ask_ anyone to do that Hmmmm?
> 
> Well then. . . .no whining!


Betsy and I discussed it before you arrived.
So there. 

(But then it was forgotten once the pictures were actually _taken_.)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ahhh, I want to see G-Force.


Spoiler



Poop in his hand. Poop in his hand.


I got that from the previews. Looks too cute.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

OK, only four turned out (the others are fuzzy or just really bad). Here ya go:









Ann and Geoff









Jan and Mike









Betsy









Heather, Ann, Geoff, Susan, Betsy, Jan, Mike, and Tessa -- kindly photographed by Heather's daughter


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

It looks like you guys had a lot of fun.  
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

How cool!  

Betsy - for some reason I thought you had short hair    

Love the t-shirt Mike - I am seriously considering ordering one for some friends to bring back, but can't decide which one  

Found a couple more people (via the grapevine) who have kindles here, but no one on kindleboards.  Think I'll take an ad out in the local paper for a meetup  

Thanks for the pics guys!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

It looks like you guys had a lot of fun (love the pictures).  Betsy, you do not look like I thought you would, I thought your hair was much shorter, and where is the hat? LOL  I think it would be fun to have a meet up here in Tucson, I have never seen another Kindle other that rla1996's and mine, would love to see a k2 or DX.  Did anyone take pictures of the Kindles side by side?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Here is my only other pic:
Mike (partial) and the back of Jan's head.
Betsy, Heather and Ann.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> It looks like you guys had a lot of fun (love the pictures). Betsy, you do not look like I thought you would, I thought your hair was much shorter, and where is the hat? LOL I think it would be fun to have a meet up here in Tucson, I have never seen another Kindle other that rla1996's and mine, would love to see a k2 or DX. Did anyone take pictures of the Kindles side by side?


we forgot to take Kindle pictures. I was going to do it, but I got so wrapped up in drooling over the DX that I totally forget. I was also going to take a picture of all the netbooks for that thread. 
I believe we had 3 K1s, 2 K2's & 1 DX


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm just now getting home.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Looks like everyone had a great time!  Maybe I can make the next one, I had a good time at the Reston meet up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

How about January (weather permitting) for the next one?  Maybe back at Pentagon City? (I missed that one...) 

I'll wear a hat to the next one!!!!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We had also considered Union Station as a central location.
What do you all think?  Or is it too early to decide such things?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Union Station would be great.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm good with just about anything with a Metro stop.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Yeah, a metro stop makes it a bit easier for me as well.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, here are my pics - sorry I'm late posting! 

Checking out the DX...










Geoff trying to connect to the wi-fi...










Betsy showing off her netbook...










A look at (most of) the doodads!










And Jan, my babe!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Don't pay any attention to the drool all over my chin...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great pics, Mike!   (And you saved the best for last!   You two are sooo cute together!)

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

They are, aren't they...


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

It was great to see the pictures.  I really hope to make it to one of these meet-ups.

But, Betsy, NO Hat? That is why you look different from what people were expecting.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> How about January (weather permitting) for the next one? Maybe back at Pentagon City? (I missed that one...)
> 
> I'll wear a hat to the next one!!!!
> 
> Betsy


In January temps, we'll _all_ be wearing hats!

Pentagon City is fine with me, but then so is pretty much anything within reasonable driving distance. I'd suggest we take a poll of those people who have not been able to come to the other three meets because of location, and pick a place that works better for them.

I still think we should stay with the every-two-month schedule since it's working so well.  Mid-November, and then again mid-January? Since not everybody can make it to every one, it increases the chances people will be able to get to at least one...


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I like the mid-November suggestion.  Mid-January is a lot more iffy for me, because we do our annual inventory around that time & it is kind of my job to oversee all that.

Pentagon City sounds good to me.  I might be able to do Union Station if I can convince DH to come.  I've gotten spoiled in small-town world & don't relish driving in big-city traffic.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, with two of us in favor of mid-November, that means it's time for a new thread! (and we can keep this one for any more comments/pics from yesterday's meet)

Geoff, will you do the honors?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Mike was wearing a cool t-shirt advertising In Her Name; it looks good and maybe he'll post the website for where to get one. (Or maybe he's already done that and I'm just out of touch.) Jan was not wearing one. I mean, she was wearing _something_, but not one of those t-shirts.


Well, for those who might be interested, the T-shirts are on Zazzle.com. I'll be adding more (have some other ideas for stuff, just haven't gotten to it yet)...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I will start a new thread now.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

The pictures are great!!!  I was wondering how many of you have the Decal Girl skin Surfer's Dream on your netbooks?  That's the same one I have and absolutely love it.  It was interesting to see the DX in the picture (I've never seen one live) and how big it really is, I don't think you get a true concept just looking at it online.  Luv I did notice the drool but wasn't going to mention it until you did. lol  You all looked like you were having a great time.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The Surfer's Dream one is mine. My netbook is dark blue and it's perfect. Betsy's DG is blue too, but a different one (absolute power I think). 

The nekkid DX is just slightly bigger than my netbook, maybe 1/4 of an inch or so.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Betsy I just realized why I thought your hair was short.  You posted a picture of you and your Kindle on the "Where in the world are you and your Kindle" thread (the one of you in front of the Zsar's Palace) and your hair looks very short in that picture.  Were you wearing a ponytail?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

lynninva said:


> Pentagon City sounds good to me. I might be able to do Union Station if I can convince DH to come. I've gotten spoiled in small-town world & don't relish driving in big-city traffic.


Two things: 1. DC is not really 'big city', I think, though traffic can be extremely problematic.  2. You don't need to drive! Get yourself to Springfield or even a more southern VRE station and take the train or metro. Metro works to Pentagon city too. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Betsy I just realized why I thought your hair was short. You posted a picture of you and your Kindle on the "Where in the world are you and your Kindle" thread (the one of you in front of the Zsar's Palace) and your hair looks very short in that picture. Were you wearing a ponytail?


Yes, I generally keep it pulled back and out of my way!



Susan in VA said:


> I still think we should stay with the every-two-month schedule since it's working so well.  Mid-November, and then again mid-January? Since not everybody can make it to every one, it increases the chances people will be able to get to at least one...


I didn't realize we were on a "schedule." (shivers)  November is tough for me, the beginning of the holiday season, so I thought maybe people would want to meet next after all the craziness is over. (For example, my family celebrates Thanksgiving NOT on Thanksgiving but on a weekend before or after so the stepsons can have T'giving with their wives' families.) But go with it, if I can join y'all I will.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Two things: 1. DC is not really 'big city', I think, though traffic can be extremely problematic.  2. You don't need to drive! Get yourself to Springfield or even a more southern VRE station and take the train or metro. Metro works to Pentagon city too. . . .


Or if you can get to Alexandria/Lorton/Woodbridge maybe we can all carpool/metro pool!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I didn't realize we were on a "schedule." (shivers)


Not like THAT, heaven forbid! Just kind of a... comfortable frequency.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Well, for those who might be interested, the T-shirts are on Zazzle.com. I'll be adding more (have some other ideas for stuff, just haven't gotten to it yet)...


I'd like a BLUE ONE! hmmmmm? long sleeve hmmmm? talons attached? hmmmmm


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I'd like a BLUE ONE! hmmmmm? long sleeve hmmmm? talons attached? hmmmmm


Oh, you want the special limited edition deluxe model...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meee toooo



Betsy


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I had a wonderful time with everyone at the DC/Baltimore meet-up. (I'm so glad that I decided to leave a day early on my trip to Virginia so I could be there.)
Everyone was so nice and fun to talk too.
Sorry  I didn't take a picture of all the different Oberon covers the colors were beautiful. 

Hope to do it again some day.

tessa


----------

